# Panasonic TC-L55WT50



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

I was checking out the TC-L55WT50 LED tv on Panasonic's website. It looks like it will be an impressive tv for 2012. I was wondering if anyone knows what LED tv's will be edge-lit and what ones will be full-array (if any will be?). I'm taking a guess that only their flagship model (which is the WT series) will be full-array? I may be totally wrong, that's the reason I'm here posting this to get an answer!

I would like to thank in advance to all those that can answer this question. I intend to buy a new tv this year (a 55" 1080p to replace my 42" 720p) so i can completely enjoy my blu-rays in full HD :bigsmile: Right now it seems the 3 models I'm currently looking into are: LG LM9600, Samsung ES8000 and finally this model (Panasonic WT50). I know the LG is full-arrayed and Ive read that Samsung's is edge-lit? Could someone also confirm this for me in regards to whether Samsung's is edge or full? I think that's pretty much the 3 models that I am currently looking into, although I would love to get my hands on LG's new 55" EM9600 OLED tv but I think the pricing will be around $8k, which is a bit high for my budget (unless a miracle allows me to win the big lottery and then I can be able to :spend: freely! :heehee:

Also would anyone know when those 3 models will be available in stores?

Once again thanks to all those that can help to answer all my questions! Have a great weekend.

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The Panasonic TC-L55WT50 is a local dimming _edge_ lit display. 



> Panasonic's WT50 series has 10 zones of edge lit backlighting local dimming as one of the more advanced features from Panasonic LED Televisions.


Some 2012 LCD/LED sets that will have full array local dimming:

LG XXLM9600

Sony XXHX850

Sharp 945 Series and of course their Elite line

There are probably more but I can't think of them off the top of my head. :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok it took a quick search but I found this link from David Katzmeier at CNET. It has a full list of the manufacturers, their displays for 2012 and their main features.

And you can disregard that Sony model. It's an edge lit set. :T


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the posts mechman! Greatly appreciated and I will definitely check out that link that you posted from CNET.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HDGuru's review.


----------

